# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Точность и правдивость в проповеди.

## Людмила Михайловна

Харе Кришна, Патита Павана прабху! Примите мои почтительные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
 Скажите, пожалуйста, насколько мы должны быть точны и правдивы в проповеди?
Иногда, читая в социальных сетях проповеднические заметки преданных, замечаю неточности или недостоверные факты. Иногда ,это происходит неосознанно (просто, не думая, копируют материалы). Но бывает и сознательно, считая, что на войне как на войне - все средства хороши. Люди же, обнаруживая такие неточности, начинают относиться с недоверием ко всему движению.
 С уважением, Людмила.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Ошибки случаются, это нормально для материального мира. Но мы должны стараться делать всё наилучшим образом, так как Кришне нравится, когда мы прикладываем 108% усилий. Ну а результат - он и есть результат, всегда хочется как лучше, а получается как всегда...

----------

